# american blue crayfish with cories and cichlids



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

i have a 55g african cichlid tank with 4 red zebras, 4 yellow labs, 4 kenyis, 4 johannis, and 2 cories. all seems to be doing very good right now. the cories and the cichlids are living peacefully with absolutly no conflict what so ever.

never really worked with crustasions before and wanted to get an american blue crayfish. ive heard good and bad when mixing them with an african cichlid set up. im only planning on adding one, and like i said, its a 55g tank and it has lots of rock work. ive seen a display tank at my LFS which is about 125g or so and they have one with upside down cats, plecos, and a whole bunch of african cichlids. but i have two cories. so do you think that i can put an american blue crayfish in my tank? do you think that he will kill any of my fish? the cichlids are all about 3 inches or so, but the kenyis are about 2''. the cories are of matured size.

thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are notorious for picking off fish that rest on the bottom so you would probably loose your cories before long.


----------



## SeverumGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

That tank has plenty of room for the crayfish and cories, but he can still get them when they sleep. Do you keep salt of any kind in the tank? Africans do better with salt and I kept some in my African setup. If you do, then keep the crayfish out of there. Crustacians and salt are a huge mistake.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah one of my leopard cories is absolutly beautifull and i have had him go through several tanks. he is about 3 years old and is in great shape. i dont want anything bad to happen to him... **sigh**


----------



## SeverumGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

Then stay away. I had a cobalt blue crayfish, and I lost a lot of fish to it.


----------

